# 10 USAF Officers implicated in drug probe



## Dame (Jan 10, 2014)

Something you never want to have to think about: whether the guy on the red button is high.



> *Air Force drug probe targets 10 officers in U.S., Britain*
> News of the investigation emerged on Thursday after the Air Force suspended the security clearances of two missile launch officers in a drug probe at Malmstrom Air Force Base in Montana. The base is one of three responsible for the United States' 420 nuclear-armed intercontinental ballistic missiles.



http://www.reuters.com/article/2014...EA0A00620140111?feedType=RSS&feedName=topNews


----------



## Brill (Jan 10, 2014)

Dame said:


> Something you never want to have to think about: whether the guy on the red button is high.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.reuters.com/article/2014...EA0A00620140111?feedType=RSS&feedName=topNews



Where's NORAD and the command bunker?


----------



## racing_kitty (Jan 10, 2014)

P.O.E. damn it!!!!


----------



## Dame (Jan 10, 2014)

lindy said:


> Where's NORAD and the command bunker?


Peterson AFB in Colorado I think.


----------



## Brill (Jan 10, 2014)

Dame said:


> Peterson AFB in *Colorado* I think.



Where weed is legal.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Jan 10, 2014)

Federal law says weed is illegal anywhere in the USA.

For now anyways, I imagine we will see federal laws changed in the next decade or so.


----------



## Dame (Jan 10, 2014)

lindy said:


> Where weed is legal.


Who knows if it was even just weed? So far it's stating illegal drug possession.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Jan 10, 2014)

Which could mean something as silly as sharing prescription meds...


----------



## Raksasa Kotor (Jan 10, 2014)

JAB said:


> Which could mean something as silly as sharing prescription meds...


 
I was typing up a response when you posted this, but yeah - since these folks are all on PRP, they are scrutinized at the atomic (see what I did there?) level.

Anything remotely hinkey that would garner a hand slap for the rest of us will get these folks relieved.


----------



## DA SWO (Jan 10, 2014)

JAB said:


> Which could mean something as silly as sharing prescription meds...


Spice or another designer drug is my guess.

Hope they enjoy Kansas.


----------



## AWP (Jan 10, 2014)

It isn't like they're taking empty water bottles filled with rocks and money, tossing them to local kids, and reeling in "tootsie rolls" of hash while on guard duty....


----------



## AWP (Jan 10, 2014)

lindy said:


> Where's NORAD and the command bunker?



Nicely done.


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Jan 11, 2014)

Damn Navy skippers and their...oh, wait.  :wall:


----------



## Raksasa Kotor (Jan 11, 2014)

Since they're almost all LT's and scattered across multiple locations, my bet is that they were all a clique at wherever they went for training. One of them got popped at some point and ratted out the rest.


----------



## Brill (Jan 11, 2014)

Dame said:


> Who knows if it was even just weed? So far it's stating illegal drug possession.



Valid point! We shouldn't discount roofies (or floories) as USAF officer drug of choice.


----------



## Red-Dot (Jan 17, 2014)

I'm sure glad I wasn't taking bong hits while working with that B-52!!!


----------



## DA SWO (Jan 17, 2014)

Now they uncovered a cheating scandal with 17 Officers cheating, and another 17 who did nothing.  

Missile force is in disarray, wonder how the Navy keeps their guys happy.


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Jan 17, 2014)

SOWT said:


> Now they uncovered a cheating scandal with 17 Officers cheating, and another 17 who did nothing.
> 
> Missile force is in disarray, wonder how the Navy keeps their guys happy.


Lady Gaga tickets and hookers...


----------



## AWP (Jan 17, 2014)

SkrewzLoose said:


> Lady Gaga tickets and hookers...


----------



## Karoshi (Jan 17, 2014)

Dame said:


> Peterson AFB in Colorado I think.


 Correct, NORAD moved most of the operations from Cheyenne Mountain to Peterson AFB around 2006 or so. There is minimal staffing at CMAS, with most of the work running out of the N2C2 (NORAD/NORTHCOM Command Center). Having interacted with a few of the officers working over at Schriever and Peterson AFB, I can actually say that I am not that surprised.


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Jan 18, 2014)

Who is HBK delivering a top-rope elbow to in that picture?  HHH?


----------



## AWP (Jan 18, 2014)

SkrewzLoose said:


> Who is HBK delivering a top-rope elbow to in that picture?  HHH?


 
Yes, that is The Game. Good eye.


----------



## AWP (Jan 30, 2014)

SOWT said:


> Now they uncovered a cheating scandal with 17 Officers cheating, and another 17 who did nothing.
> 
> Missile force is in disarray, wonder how the Navy keeps their guys happy.


 
We're up to almost 1 in 5 nuke officers if this report is correct.

http://www.foxnews.com/politics/201...icated-in-cheating-scandal/?intcmp=latestnews



> Air Force Secretary Deborah Lee James said Thursday the number of nuclear force officers implicated in a proficiency test cheating scandal has grown to 92 out of a force of 500.
> 
> The number of officers in the nuclear corps who have been implicated in a cheating investigation has now nearly tripled.
> All are at Malmstrom Air Force Base, Mont., which is responsible for 150 Minuteman 3 nuclear missiles, or one-third of the entire Minuteman 3 force.


----------



## DA SWO (Jan 30, 2014)

Freefalling said:


> We're up to almost 1 in 5 nuke officers if this report is correct.
> 
> http://www.foxnews.com/politics/201...icated-in-cheating-scandal/?intcmp=latestnews


Cheating? or aware and did not report?

Good news, there are 150 dedicated officers who will survive the RIF; bad news, 150 guys/gals just had the AFSC changed to missiles (or change of assignment, unexpected PCS).

Thanks douche bags.


----------



## DA SWO (Jan 30, 2014)

Look for squadron Commanders to start falling by the wayside:

http://www.af.mil/News/ArticleDispl...-address-systemic-problems-in-icbm-force.aspx

A little concerned the Sec AF doesn't understand Officer Ranking, and we will see a further erosion in the OPR/OER system.


----------

